# An PCGH Raff (und dem ganzen Team)



## phila_delphia (1. Januar 2014)

Als Abonennt habe ich die PCGH schöner Weise immer schon ein bisschen früher... So weiß ich, lieber Raff, auch von Deinem Plan heute gegen 13.37 (noch leicht verkatert) ins Forum zu schauen.

Da dachte ich mir, ich wünsche Dir (und dem ganzen Team) ein gutes und gesegnetes Jahr 2014!

Alles Gute und: Haut rein!

phila

P.S.: Weitere Grüße dürfen gerne unten angeschlossen werden (...falls schon wer wach ist ).


----------



## Bandicoot (1. Januar 2014)

Klar ist schon wer wach, seit 6:00 Uhr schon wieder auf der Wache @Work!  Auch von mir an alle hier ein gesundes und spannendes neues Jahr 2014.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (1. Januar 2014)

Ich nippe an einem Tee denke mir, das waren gestern ein paar Gläser Wein zuviel: Prost Neujahr!


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (1. Januar 2014)

Jo, alles gute dem ganzen Team! Das war ein tolles Jahr mit Euch und den ganzen informativen Artikeln


----------



## cortes (1. Januar 2014)

Wünsche dem Team auch alles gute und ein weiteres erfolgreiches neues PCGH Jahr


----------



## drebbin (1. Januar 2014)

Von mir ebenfalls dem PCGH-Team und dem Forum ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## Seabound (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues!


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2014)

Prost Neujahr Jungs!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Januar 2014)

Ah, ein aufmerksamer Leser.  Dir und allen anderen auch ein frohes Neues! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Tommi1 (1. Januar 2014)

Du bist 5 Minuten zu früh dran gewesen  

Wünsche auch dem ganzen PCGH-Team und dem Forum (bzw. den Usern) ein gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## xpSyk (1. Januar 2014)




----------



## DerFoehn (1. Januar 2014)

Auch von mir alles Gute im neuen Jahr 2014 an die gesamte Community und das PCGH Team. 

Mein Vorhaben für das neue Jahr: Endlich ein PCGH Abo abzuschließen


----------

